# [SOLVED] DNS server not responding, constant issue.



## Dr. wOrM (Nov 28, 2010)

Hello TSF. I have another problem here and was hoping for some tips.
My internet is hooked via cat6 ethernet cable to my Cisco/linksys E2000 Router. Sometimes the net works fine, and there are no problems. Other times, after 10 minutes or so after booting up, net pages stop loading. The small yellow exclamation mark appears, and every time I run the troubleshooter, the same info comes back to me - DNS server is not responding. Until I restart again the internet wont work, but on occasion things seems to fix themselves and continue working until I shut down.

This problem never happened before i moved back home. In my previous apartment we had comcast cable and it ran without a hitch. Since I have been home this DNS problem has persisted, but only on my computer. I run the only windows PC in the house - my family is mac happy :facepalm: 

Things I have tried - 
I have tried "netsh winsock reset" in the command prompt, 
I have run virus and spyware scans several times over, 
Have reset the modem, router, and the Mac which hosts my 'home network'

-come to think of it, I haven't tried reinstalling my LAN driver, but that seems insignificant b/c it has never once had problems.

I was just hoping for a few suggestions other than those which I have already tried.

I apologize if I am lacking any vital info, networking is my weakness. Just let me know if further details are needed.

I thank you truly!
wOrm.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: DNS server not responding, constant issue.*

If you are using the ISP's default servers then you could change the ipv4 Properties to what a number of people prefer as some ISP's servers can be a bit buggy.

Open DNS Primary 208.67.222.222
Open DNS Secondary 208.67.220.220
Google Primary 8.8.8.8
Google Secondary 8.8.4.4

Or there's Public DNS which is 4.2.2.1 through to 4.2.2.6

You would need to do ping tests on the latter to see which was the better.

I've found that 4.2.2.1 is on a par with 208.67.222.222 and that both are quicker than the rest, so I've set my primary to 4.2.2.1 and the secondary to 208.67.222.222 so that should either fail, then I won't be tied to the one server.

It still initially connects using the ISP's servers then quickly picks up the preferred assigned.


----------



## Dr. wOrM (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: DNS server not responding, constant issue.*

Tomken, thank you. This (thus far) has solved my problem. Oh, I changed my Primary and Secondary DNS's to the first 2 you mentioned, in case anyone else is reading this, and having the same problem. You just need right clock on the network tray icon - open network and sharing center - get into your net adapters properties - under internet protocol version 4(TCP/IP) click properties -select "use the following DNS server addresses - Input (208.67.222.222) for primary and (208.67.220.220) for secondary.

thanks again tomken.

dr. wOrm


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: DNS server not responding, constant issue.*

Glad that's worked out then :smile:

Ideally you should change the servers in the router as well but if you are satisfied with its performance, then as they say.....If it aint broke, don't try to fix it, but if it does start to play up again, that is something to try.

Oh, and that will effect a router reboot to keep the rest of the family happy.


----------



## Dr. wOrM (Nov 28, 2010)

Turns out the problem rebounded. So, I am setting the primary and secondary DNS servers as you suggested later in your post. Hopefully with any luck I can finally stop dealing with these constant connectivity dropouts. GRR!


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

It may be worth assigning a static IP to your computer as it could be conflicting with the other family members' computers.

Do these interuptions occur only when other family members are online or do they occur when just you are connected as well ?

This is a general guide to assigning a static IP How do I set a fixed/static IP address on a LAN PC? Linksys FAQ | DSLReports.com, ISP Information


----------



## Dr. wOrM (Nov 28, 2010)

Well, to answer your question - I have not tried being the only one connected to the network, because my family leaves their macs on 24/7, which connect via wireless (although when they go into sleep mode, does wireless suspend too?). There has been one instance where the whole house lost internet due to DNS unresponsiveness. 

I'll try the static ip, I have had to set/assign them before when making counter strike servers, but since then it has been a while. 

Thanks.


----------



## Dr. wOrM (Nov 28, 2010)

Yea, still no solution on my end. When I changed my ip (and followed the other instructions in the link), no network were detected, even after restarting my pc, and the router. I just set everything back to default, allowing my computer to automatically assign DNS and ip, as those solutions unfortunately didn't help. 

Thanks for the ideas though, It has taught me how to do some new stuff!

Ill call my isp tomorrow and ask them whats up. usually they solve my issues in like 10 minutes. 

Thanks Tomken 8]


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry they didn't work out but if it's only your computer that is disconnecting and not theirs' (when they are actually using them to see), then it would point to your computer and not to the general setup.

However, your ISP may have a better solution for you but they will need to know if it is just your computer that disconnects, or all of them at the same time when they occur.


----------

